# Mo's Modified Monster!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This would have been a facinating modification if I would have documented how much time and material went into this Dankung. Beyond the raw frame is foam, tape, possibly 15 coats of Truck Bed Liner, then this final camo-wrap. The whole thing coming in at just over a 1/2 pound! This is my second one like this. I liked the first one a lot, but a friend liked it too! I'm gonna keep this one around.































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the frame you never knew you needed, and doesn't matter if you have it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like a nice one, enjoy


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks like a good shooter buddy!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a mod you've mastered, Mo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Looks like a mod you've mastered, Mo!


Thanks KK! Let's hope that Dankung doesn't want to know my secret.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> Looks like a good shooter buddy!


Thanks IM. I can send you a template if you've got the urge!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Sounds like a nice one, enjoy


Thanks Tag. The cheapest and simplest production frame in my quiver. I am good enough with it to never need another frame. Ha! That was funny. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought I had one that resembled a turtle.

If it walks like a turtle and quacks like a turtle then its prob. a turtle. Or a duck in a turtle shell, but we dont know what you got wrapped under there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

NSFC said:


> I thought I had one that resembled a turtle.
> 
> If it walks like a turtle and quacks like a turtle then its prob. a turtle. Or a duck in a turtle shell, but we dont know what you got wrapped under there.


Good call. I didn't think about packing some chunks of lead or bread inside!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice work. do you call it "monster" because it kinda looks like shrek?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> nice work. do you call it "monster" because it kinda looks like shrek?


Actually I named it after the monsterous amount of time I spent screwing around with it!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks like Camo Moose to me. But I bet it's a dream to shoot. Good job Mo.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Looks like Camo Moose to me. But I bet it's a dream to shoot. Good job Mo.


I bet if I chucked it a Moose he'd be out cold for a few!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

